# Carb & ECU problems 1992 100NX Euro model.



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

After spending £250 on changning bits on my carb to solve problems like uneaven idle, heavy fuel consumption, uneaven power delivery etc, I have found that Nissan themselves are working in the dark with the carb ECU version of the 100NX (1991-1993 UK).
The problem is that the whole bloody system is crap. This is recognised by Nissan & is why they changed to Direct Port Injection so quickly.
There is a modification though!
Weber do a direct conversion for the 100NX. This uses a manuel choke & completetly negates the ECU system. It works with the existing air cleaner & costs £187. (As opposed to the Nissan modified carb (£507 inc VAT) which bypasses the ECU for mixture control.)
The origional carb is A good carb but the ECU sensors let it down badly. A classic case of over complicated design.
So, don't throw good money after bad people, get the Weber conversion.
Cheers all,
Rich


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

....some time ago i got some problems with my B12 Carburated E16 engine.... i replaced all gaskets and primary/secondary main jets... fuel comsumption was a lot better. Never knowed if the air/fuel ratio was ok but it worked while i used it.

Nissan used Hitachi Carbs on that cars, not exactly the best carb. on the world but when it's sealed, everything connected and well tuned works pretty good.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

*Hi Sergio*

I hear you man. The problem with my own NX is that the Euro version had this bloody ECU (Electrical Control Unit). Nissan have told me to replace the carb with another at some cost. What they didn't explain, altough I have no intention of fitting it anyway, is the new modified carbs mixture is NOT controled by the ECU but a standard mixture screw. The carburettor is not just the problem, coupled with a prolematic ECU I face a bill of some £1100 pounds to fix a car that only cost £2000. The weber conversion? £337 inc vat. F&%£ the ECU. Job done for ever.
Cheers, Rich


----------

